
Lego Motor Lifts 100kg - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvE83NfbZ8g
======
glofish
The motor is not all that important here.

It is about masterfully selecting gearing, while also keeping friction in
check all the while load balancing across the numerous flimsy plastic axles. A
tour-de-force in engineering.

